# What are your hobbies?



## Jeremy Ivens (Nov 15, 2016)

I read and smoke pipe tobacco. I'm looking for another fun hobby. What are yours?


----------



## Stope (Nov 15, 2016)

Fun question, thanks for asking:

Punk rock music, Country music, real country music, Americana music, etc... Listening and collecting vinyl records

Family worship is a highlight as well as my nightly reading with my wife

Listening to Ryan Reeves free Church History video series is fun

And I just started Jiu Jitsu!!! Thats so fun - do that one brother!!!


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 15, 2016)

Chess, reading, using computer to study the Bible!


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for your response. How do you typically do family worship?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 15, 2016)

Reading, playing the guitar,playing the drums, photography, keeping a diary, to name a few.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 15, 2016)

I go Antiquing with my Mom and Sister. I love history and love seeing how the old things have been made and preserved. 

I also use to hunt but age has prevented that the last few years. 

I have been Drag Racing Slot Cars for the past 15 years now. Here are some pics of my cars. 







My Sister also Drag Races in the NHRA. We both grew up at the Drag Strip so we are still very attached to it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 15, 2016)

These are my Sister's cars.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 15, 2016)

I enjoy early-morning walks while listening to a good sermon or lecture, spending time with my wife, playing with our children, reading good books, browsing the PB, playing guitar...our son asked for a chess board for his birthday, so that's been a lot of fun with him lately. We enjoy having people over for a meal. I also enjoy woodcarving, but life has been so busy and my hands have not been cooperative, so it's been a while since I did very much of that. I'd never really thought of family worship as a hobby, but it is a delight each day.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh yeah, and despite having a poor year, I love Notre Dame Football. Well, College Football in general. We go to the local University Games ever now and again.


----------



## Douglas P. (Nov 15, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Chess, reading, using computer to study the Bible!



Fellow chess player here. (vir7uous on chess.com if anyone is up for a game).

I used to be a competitive gamer back in the (prior to a wife, children, career and other responsibilities) and I really missed the competition of games. So I picked up online correspondence chess (you get 24 hours to make a move) a few years ago because it allows me to still enjoy the competitive nature of games, but doesn't require hours in front of a computer screen away from family. While I'm at work or lounging at home I can get a move in here or there on the smart phone as time permits.

I also enjoy astronomy and star gazing, I have a 130mm aperture x 650mm focal length telescope.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Nov 15, 2016)

Douglas Padgett said:


> Dachaser said:
> 
> 
> > Chess, reading, using computer to study the Bible!
> ...




Oh man. I've always wanted to do astronomy. I had a 12" dob but had to sell it. Plus it was a pain to move. Any suggestions on getting back into it??


----------



## Douglas P. (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> Douglas Padgett said:
> 
> 
> > Dachaser said:
> ...



This is my scope, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D05BKOW?psc=1, which between the scope the bag, the eyepieces the filters etc. I've put about $500 into it. The nice thing about this scope is the shorter tube allows it to travel easily. (I live in the city and will makes trips out to my parents house who live on the edge of rural farmland). 

Your old 12" dob would obviously see more and see better, but, like you said, its pretty much stuck where its at. 

I've found galaxies with magnitudes as high as 8 (like M82 or m51) in rural dark skies and even in my super light-polluted backyard I can make out the weather stripes on Jupiter, the 5 major moons of Jupiter, the rings of Saturn as well as its largest moon Titan. I was even able to make out the phase of Venus just a few days ago.


----------



## Shimei (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> I read and smoke pipe tobacco. I'm looking for another fun hobby. What are yours?



Interesting Jeremy, my wife would shoot me if I smoked a pipe considering I am struggling with a 22 year nicotine addiction. I'm about to start a prescription drug called Chantix so anyone's prayers would be appreciated towards my success!

My hobby is a salt water fish aquarium and web development. Day to day I spend hours inputting content and tweaking the site's code, or keeping it updated to latest versions. Here's my site in case you're interested in taking peek at some of my work: Christian forums I also from time to time help other Christians with designing and getting their site up and working. I do not work and receive disability so I've been blessed in some ways in being rather choosy about who I help and what cause to donate my time to. 

Other than that I picked up a guitar rather recently. A Fender Telecaster, and a small amp. I plan to take lessons from YouTube videos! My whole family plays the guitar except me. Feeling kinda left out but I love guitarist such as John Mayer, Eric Clapton, Stevie Ray Vaughan, and Jimmy Hendrix. 

God bless,
William


----------



## Shimei (Nov 15, 2016)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> View attachment 4653View attachment 4654
> 
> These are my Sister's cars.



Awesome! I love NHRA races. Until I moved we used to make it a yearly gathering at the Seattle International Race way. Never been in something as fast as your cars, 9 seconds was my best on a Yamaha Vmax.


----------



## Stope (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> Thanks for your response. How do you typically do family worship?



No problem as thats a fun question!

As far as how we typically do family worship, to be honest Im a lil scared to hare because I feel like almost everything I think or say (share on here) is in some way, unbeknownst to me, heretical, but that said, the following:

1. Family Worship - Since we have two daughters ages 1 and 3, and my wife and myself, we simply announce, towards the evening we will have FW (no fixed time, but its known at evening we engage), then at this point my 3 year old cries and says no for me turning off her TV or stifling her play-time (which is actually kind of sad and wish that family worship wasn't a chore for her), I then just announce something that day I am grateful for, ask the wife to do the same and then ask my daughter to do the same, then I pray and give the others a chance to pray (usually we thank the Lord for His sacrifice, for family and goods, and we pray for the sick), and then we sing a few songs (This little light of mine/Ill fly away melody, Jesus Loves Me, Amazing Grace, O Holy Night, The Lords Prayer to the tune of Auld Lang Syne. Then I read from the Children's Bible and expound in dialogue or I just tell a story from the Bible. Then we end with singing the Doxology and sometimes a game. All in all its very very very informal, but its a fixture for our family as far as something we always do and I have found these times to be a blessing and as the kids get older I will begin to read more and get helps further...

2. Wife Bible Reading - This is the single highlight of my life. Nightly my wife and I read the Bible. We started through the OT and are now in Hebrews. And we really try to read it Inductively, we try to really understand every line rather than glance. This has proven the most beneficial thing in our relationship (as its accompanied with prayer) and I would recommend this simple act to become a habit!

How about you, do you do any sort of Family/Couple Worship (I deduce from your pic you have no children yet?)


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Nov 15, 2016)

Shimei said:


> Jeremy Ivens said:
> 
> 
> > I read and smoke pipe tobacco. I'm looking for another fun hobby. What are yours?
> ...



I used Chantix to get off cigs but the side effects were too much. Horrible nightmares, sleepwalking (I urinated on the carpet), stomach pain and nausea. It does make you hate smoking but it wasn't worth it, to me. I switched to a pipe (you don't inhale) and it got me off the cigs. Also much cheaper and fun. I'll pray for you. I would strongly urge you to reconsider chantix. I also had mental side effects.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Nov 15, 2016)

Stope said:


> Jeremy Ivens said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your response. How do you typically do family worship?
> ...



Haha. I have two girls. One 4 and the other is almost 2, with another in the womb. Your situation sounds so similar to mine. I announce FW in the evening and have to drag them away from the tv/play with a lot of screaming and tears. We follow a book called "Training young hearts and minds" and pray and sing two songs. Something easy like Blessed Assurance or Lamb of God. 

I think you are doing a great job!


----------



## Edm (Nov 15, 2016)

Many, just can't devote the time to them that I have at different phases.
Backpacking. I am a Boy Scout and Cub Scout leader and we backpack A LOT.

Ham radio. I love it. Being able to build an antenna and talk to someone on the other side of the world. I also enjoy morse code.

Building and shooting flintlocks. I'm a history buff.

Military weapons. I enjoy building and shooting them too.

Fishing.

Woodworking. I have built some tables and cabinets. All for family. Gets expensive but is fun.

Playing the Guitar. 

These all come and go, and are put to the side for months or years but all come back..


----------



## Beezer (Nov 15, 2016)

I enjoy collecting quality Bibles, reading books on theology, and I'm also a pipe smoker. After a long day at work nothing is better once the kids go to sleep than sitting in my sun room with a book in one hand and a pipe in the other. Nice way to wind down. I also enjoy watching certain Netflix shows together with my wife on Friday and Saturday evenings.


----------



## Timmay (Nov 15, 2016)

Reading foremost. History and theology. I'm also kinda an amateur Lewis and Tolkien scholar, so I like to see how they crafted their worlds as an aide for my own someday. I also enjoy photography and do some digital painting. 

I used to play ice hockey but the games are only scheduled on the Lord's Day so I stopped. I bike and kayak now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 15, 2016)

-Shooting sports
-Drag racing
-Pumping iron
-Movies


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 15, 2016)

Fishing, especially fly fishing. Tasmania is a fly fishing paradise. I wish I could say I'm good at it, but I'm just a beginner.

However, aviation is my number one hobby. I love all things related to flight. I particularly enjoy Flight Simulator X. I don't have a private pilot's license, but it's something that I would still like to do someday.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 15, 2016)

Having tween-age boys I end up in the waves, climbing the rock wall, road tripping, and teaching them my love of forests. I've tried working on calligraphy again and have kept my hand in photography and web design etc.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Nov 15, 2016)

I have so many forests where I live. I love them. Unfortunately I have no idea what to do once I'm actually in one, ha ha.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm a hack of all trades. Too many "hobbies" for me; all of them important and not enough time for most of them:

musical composition (for about 40 years off and on)
fishing (all kinds, lately it's fly fishing for steelhead)
boat building (finishing up a 20 foot power dory for the fishing projects)
telescope building (ground my mirrors, used for astrophotography and observaton)
grape growing (now mostly table grapes, my little vineyard has finally come into production and gave us over 150 pounds of grapes)
electronics (rebuilt an old Baldwin organ, recently dug out and renovated a regenerative-signal short wave radio I made years ago)
playing with PIC microcontrollers (which was combined with the Baldwin organ project to make a midi controller)
Translating middle French theology works (working, slowly, on some neglected Pierre Viret works)
Plant breeding and seed saving

Back burner hobbies (things I was doing in the past but are on layover right now):

aerobatics (I used to fly a Citabria)
SCUBA diving (certified instructor since 1979)
Sailing (a homebuilt boat that did not survive a storm while tied to a bulkhead)

Plus, miscellaneous writing, reading, etc.

Time is always the limiting factor. I usually can fit in 2-4 hours an evening toward my projects, sometimes more. But my day job as a public defender and duties toward my church always take priority. At least I usually am happily tired at the end of the day.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 16, 2016)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> I read and smoke pipe tobacco. I'm looking for another fun hobby. What are yours?



Theology, collecting good books, cigars-I roll my own, Facebooking (if that can be considered a hobby), my personal webpage & blog-SemperReformanda.com.


----------



## Stope (Nov 16, 2016)

Beezer said:


> I enjoy collecting quality Bibles



Awesome! Can you share a few of the cool ones???


----------



## ZackF (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh boy. Where to start. I'm kind of a hobby flunky but it doesn't stop me despite my flakiness.


History: I have a degree in it and really haven't "used" it in my vocation. Had the internet and online learning not been in it's infancy in the early 1990s I would have majored in something else. Probably business. I still enjoy history but regret spending thousands of dollars on it.

Astronomy: What a wonderful time to be living in and like astronomy. The discoveries are pouring in daily. I used to have Mak-Cass 4" scope. Loved it. Sold it when my daughter was born. If we ever move far enough into the country, I'd have to fight the temptation to get a SC 12 incher (or bigger). I regularly peruse popular science websites with the bulk of them being about astronomy.

Language (Second language acquisitions, linguistics, philology): I like languages...seeing how they relate and change...the cultures they inform and so forth. I am only fluent in English. I speak and understand a lot of Spanish. Not good enough to put on a resume or say I'm fluent. I need a lot of slow downs and repeats. I want it to be much better and also learn German, French, Russian and get back into ancient Greek. 

Economics: I am aficionado for the Austrian School but enjoy learning about other schools.

Politics: Political theory..I'm an advocate of libertarianism and many Old Right ideas but I also like learning about other systems. 

Food and Nutrition: I wished this interest informed my health/eating decisions more consistently. I know WHAT to do, I just don't do it. 

Smoking: Though this hobby died in 2009, the year I got married, I enjoyed cigars, pipes and cigarettes. I quit it all cold turkey at the request of my wife who's lost her parents and other family members to lung cancer.

Film/Television: Are Christians supposed to cop to this?  My wife and I enjoy discussing what we watch. The characters, actors, message of the story, worldviews presented and so forth.

Reading some fiction: I don't read it like I did in my youth but still enjoy it. I like legal thrillers, horror and classic Russian literature.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 16, 2016)

Not a lot of time for it yet, but trying to get back into woodworking, this time taking an "unplugged," no power tool approach.


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Nov 16, 2016)

Playing instruments and collecting unusual ones (piano, violin, viola, guitar, ukulele, trumpet, melodica, cajon)
Building up my music library
Reading books & building up the library
Writing in my journal
Writing looooong letters to friends
Jogging
Webdesign
Photography
Doctoring photos in Photoshop into whimsical things
Origami
Cooking/baking/entertaining
Collecting a bunch of seemingly random things (state quarters, shells from around the world, mechanical pencils, unusual paperclips)
Scrap-booking


----------



## Jack K (Nov 16, 2016)

Photography and graphic design. I used to do video photography professionally.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 16, 2016)

Shooting
Ran for local political office / local politics in general 
Shortwave/internet radio listening (have ham license, but no antennas up since last hurricane)
Cooking/grilling/smoking all sorts of stuff
Making cars last long past when others would junk them
Trying new brands/roasts of coffee
Collecting inexpensive/free books that I may someday read


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 16, 2016)

Jeremy, about forests. You could go tubing on the Little Piney River, hunting (you're south of the Mason-Dixon!) do nature photography, become a birder, learn to really cook over a fire, go orientering -- dang, I've barely started ...


----------



## ZackF (Nov 16, 2016)

Rich Koster said:


> Shooting
> Ran for local political office / local politics in general



This looks Freudian. Interesting these are one beneath the other. Are you sure they don't belong on one line.?


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## ProtestantBankie (Nov 17, 2016)

Spending time with my wife is my main hobby. Anything she wants to do or needs to do, it is great to do with her. Whether its grocery shopping or going to the theatre. 

I also like reading and watch Rangers Football Club and some Ice Hockey clubs.


----------



## chuckd (Nov 17, 2016)

Home improvement and maintaining our cars. Currently doing a bathroom remodel.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 17, 2016)

My hobbies, if I would do them lol, are photography and painting. I've been too lazy lately though


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 17, 2016)

chuckd said:


> Home improvement and maintaining our cars. Currently doing a bathroom remodel.



I just redid my bathroom. I enjoyed doing it. Had someone come in and do the walls around the tub. Water got behind the tiles and ruined the wall. I tore the tiles off and got rid of them and had someone come in and fix the wall. Then I had a blast repainting it. Think the Kitchen is next.


----------



## Cymro (Nov 18, 2016)

Was fly fishing until I broke my hip, but now I am intending starting back on water colour painting, but the empty white paper scares me!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2016)

Duck hunting, sporting clays shooting, and napping is getting more popular.


----------



## Warren (Nov 18, 2016)

I've got a lot to learn, but I love auto mechanics. I love building and construction, too.

I'm a reader and love researching topics others shy from.


----------



## johnny (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm currently getting back into freshwater aquariums (specifically discus) after a long long absense.
I have a six foot tank that I'm trying to aquascape and my recent birthday present was $140 of gravel. 
Whatever happened to undergravel filters? And what's with all this CO2 injection stuff?


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Dec 2, 2016)

I thought "hobbies" were an exception to the Westminster Standards?! I mean, the Vulcans in Star Trek don't take vacations--then again, they wouldn't watch sci-fi. I play a guitar in a loud metal, classic rock, and jazz fusion mode. I'm not John McLaughlin, but I give it a go. I enjoy listening to NPR in the car and deconstructing it for my kids, I've noticed they've become attached to their iPods. I wonder what hobbies Turretin or Thornwell had.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Dec 2, 2016)

Sir, you are no "hack"; you're a full grown mensch! Man alive. Much respect.


VictorBravo said:


> I'm a hack of all trades. Too many "hobbies" for me; all of them important and not enough time for most of them:
> 
> musical composition (for about 40 years off and on)
> fishing (all kinds, lately it's fly fishing for steelhead)
> ...


----------



## jblue88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Fishing
Cooking various world foods (Latest exploration is Moroccan food via a Tagine)
Writing
Hiking
Tiny Houses (managed the 1st half of a build a couple years ago)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 3, 2016)

Triumphalist banter on Facebook regarding Brexit and the Presidential election.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 3, 2016)

Clark-Tillian said:


> I thought "hobbies" were an exception to the Westminster Standards?! I mean, the Vulcans in Star Trek don't take vacations--then again, they wouldn't watch sci-fi. I play a guitar in a loud metal, classic rock, and jazz fusion mode. I'm not John McLaughlin, but I give it a go. I enjoy listening to NPR in the car and deconstructing it for my kids, I've noticed they've become attached to their iPods. I wonder what hobbies Turretin or Thornwell had.



Translate the Westminster Standards into Klingon and Vulcan so your penance will be complete and hobby then legitimate!


----------

